# Shinpachi's Birthday!!!!!!



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 20, 2011)

Here in the USA it's three hours early but in Japan it's his Birthday. HAPPY BIRTHDAY Shinpachi!!!    Hope it has been a great one!


----------



## A4K (May 20, 2011)

Happy birthday mate!


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2011)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday my friend !


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2011)

The Best of Happy Birthday's to you my friend!!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shinpachi!

Hope it's the best one ever!


----------



## Maximowitz (May 20, 2011)

*A Very Happy Birthday To You!


And Many More Of Them!*


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2011)

Happie Burfdae Shinpachi!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 21, 2011)

Happy birthday Shinpachi hope your having a good evening....


----------



## Wurger (May 21, 2011)

Have a great one and many, many more to come.


----------



## imalko (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shinpachi!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 21, 2011)

All the best Shinpachi


----------



## fnqvmuch (May 21, 2011)

happy birthday, Shinpachi.


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## syscom3 (May 21, 2011)

"for he's a jolly good fellowwwww, for he's a jolly good fellowwwwwww ..... and no one can deny"!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday, bro!


----------



## razor1uk (May 21, 2011)

ハッピーバースデー新八 ! Happy Birthday Shinpachi !!


----------



## Airframes (May 21, 2011)

Hope you have a very Happy Birthday my friend !


----------



## proton45 (May 22, 2011)

お誕生日おめでとうございます


p.s. I'm sorry for the late reply...my attention have been divided. 

I hope that your loved ones are safe, and I hope that your life was not too badly disrupted by the resent events in Hokkaido.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2011)

Thank you very much for your so many congrats, guys!
I am very very happy now because, I must admit with apology, I was almost forgetting my own birthday after the 3.11 earthquake this year.
I appreciate you, Aaron, above all for you noticed it in time well again.

Actually the devastation by quake, tsunami and nuke was terrible and the Japanese now understand clearly that their government and legislature has been nothing but a group of incompetent old persons who don't knwo how to do in national emergency quickly, accurately and decisively at all since 1945 after all.
At least, I and my friends who are concerned with nation's future seriously began to study what the better political form will be for this country if current one is not good anymore as not-a-few guys here in Japan are recently beginning to say with one voice "This is almost limit of our parliamentary democracy". The other choice will be the presidential system in my imagination.

Thank you very much again.
I am really so happy!


----------



## Wayne Little (May 22, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Shinpachi hope you had an enjoyable day my friend!


----------



## Wildcat (May 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday Shinpachi!! All the best mate


----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Wayne and Andy!

Season is almost summer here.


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2011)

Happy birthday, Shinpachi-san!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Eric!
Thanks guys again!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 22, 2011)

Hey Shinpachi. I'm pretty late, but I hoped you had a happy birthday!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Geedee (May 22, 2011)

Now I feel depressed....havent been on here very much recently and now I find I've missed your birthday....grrrrr. That is not good !!!

I know its late, but I trust you had good day my friend.


----------



## BikerBabe (May 22, 2011)

Otanjoubi Omedetou Gozaimasu, Shinpachi-san. *bows* 
I hope you've had a wonderful day, and that your loved ones are safe and sound.
All the very best wishes to you from me.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Vassili Zaitzev, Thor, Gary and Maria for your so cordial and witty words!

Frankly I was forgetting what the normal life is for a couple of months.
Now I could just relax myself by reading your so many friendly words from around the world for me again and again. 

May God bless you all


----------



## Torch (May 24, 2011)

Yup Happy belated Birthday, hope the days ahead for you and your country improve !!!!


----------



## Shinpachi (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Torch!
Situation will be better.
Point is "Do not believe the government and replace it with better one."

In fact, I have been informing the radioactive contamination data in Fukushima area issued by the US Department of Energy to the Japanese people in my website since early April. Our government did not tell the same truth at all for more than two months.

I could do it because I have many good friends here.
In other words, my viewpoint has been changed since I joined this forum.
Thank you very much.


----------



## fnqvmuch (May 26, 2011)

reminded of you for some reason - when i opened an news article on a 'teleportation' breakthrough recently. 
hope you like ...


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry I'm late, been out of the net for quite some time. Still... Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## Shinpachi (May 27, 2011)

Thanks, fnqvmuch and Night Fighter Nut, for remembering me!
Wishing you a happy day too


Attached image: A pet school in my neighborhood


----------



## Lucky13 (May 29, 2011)

Bugger...late!  Osoku natte sumimasen, Otanjoobi Omedetoo! Did I get it somewhat right Shinpachi-san?


----------



## Shinpachi (May 29, 2011)

Lucky-san, domo arigato! Kigatsuite kurete ureshiidesu.
Thanks Lucky! I'm glad you have noticed


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 2, 2011)

Happy birthday Shinpachi.


Wheels


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Wheels!
This was the best birthday I ever had with so many congrats


----------

